# How do we transfer money across?



## dawnclaremaddox

I have managed to open an account with BNZ (over the phone) and they gave details of a bank in London that we can put funds from the sale of our house in with fee free transfers at preferential rates. The only thing is, we are 150 miles from London and they won't open an account over the phone. How come we can open an account over 12,000 miles away over the phone and not in London? Anyway, if anyone has advice it would be much appreciated.


----------



## topcat83

dawnclaremaddox said:


> I have managed to open an account with BNZ (over the phone) and they gave details of a bank in London that we can put funds from the sale of our house in with fee free transfers at preferential rates. The only thing is, we are 150 miles from London and they won't open an account over the phone. How come we can open an account over 12,000 miles away over the phone and not in London? Anyway, if anyone has advice it would be much appreciated.


We use a totally on-line company called Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments
The website is really easy to use too and you get better rates & fees than if you use the banks. They're based in Christchurch and have been around for a while...


----------



## laurasaurus

*new bank account?*

You should be able to put the funds from your house into a normal bank account in the UK as far as I am aware, and use a money transfer company like that mentioned below, or we used Moneycorp, to do the transfer - they normally give better rates than the Banks - but check how they compare to BNZ.

It might be easier to do it that way though, rather than having to set up a whole new UK bank account, which I think you were saying?

I think most of them will set up regular transfers for you too - I have my rent money from my house in the uK being transferred to our account here.

They do charge a small fee of course - imagine its like using another bank's cashpoint - you just have to maximise your transactions so you don't generate too many fees - its all made clear up front too - moneycorp were very good at explaining how it all works.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

topcat83 said:


> We use a totally on-line company called Currency Online - Foreign Currency Exchange, Money Transfers, International Payments
> The website is really easy to use too and you get better rates & fees than if you use the banks. They're based in Christchurch and have been around for a while...


Thanks Topcat


----------



## sensiblebear

I agree, _any_ UK bank is capable of sending international money transfers.

I use XE.com, it is quite involved to set up an account (would you want it any other way when it comes to your money!) and is safe and basically you get proper rates not tourist rates. We saved a bunch on our transfers when compared to newspaper rates.

Oh, we have a Lloyds TSB in the UK and a Kiwibank account in NZ.

You can also use them to buy any travel currency you need in the future.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

sensiblebear said:


> I agree, _any_ UK bank is capable of sending international money transfers.
> 
> I use XE.com, it is quite involved to set up an account (would you want it any other way when it comes to your money!) and is safe and basically you get proper rates not tourist rates. We saved a bunch on our transfers when compared to newspaper rates.
> 
> Oh, we have a Lloyds TSB in the UK and a Kiwibank account in NZ.
> 
> You can also use them to buy any travel currency you need in the future.


Thanks for the advice.


----------

